# Mini Driving?



## hoopla (Jan 29, 2012)

Find a driving trainer


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

Find a mentor that you can ask lots of questions. Then get a good book. "Carriage Driving" by Heike Bean & Sarah Blanchard is a great book for the beginner. Read the whole book from start to finish. The first chapters are on understanding your horse and how (s)he moves. The middle section is all about the understanding the equipment. Then comes the ground work up to driving. You need to understand about driving yourself before you can teach a horse. Don't be tempted to skip a step in the training process. It can end in disaster even with small equine. I am just teaching my mini's to drive and this is all info I've gleaned from other people who drive but so far it has worked for me.


----------



## xxisabellaxx (Apr 3, 2011)

I drive minis every weekend. But you should find a trainer first or go to some local Driving shows or clinics. good luck


----------



## Raven12 (Apr 18, 2012)

*how to teach your mini to drive*

start by learning yourself!! :wink: As a beginning driver of a very well trained mini, I can only thank his previous owners for all the work they put into his training. I was lucky enough to take lessons from a great trainer , and learnt alot. I had read everything that I could get my hands on first, and plan to train my next mini myself, but I know that the steps are not easy. 
1) find a good fitting harness-
2) find a sursingle and bitting rig
3) find -or make shafts that can take abuse while ground driving
4) find a trainer to help me -already done that one
5) have lots of time and patience-got that too
6) ask for help from people more intelligent and experienced than me!!-SHOULD HAVE PUT THAT FIRST

Have fun and don't forget to check out the videos on youtube.. lol... they are hilarious...


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Raven12 said:


> start by learning yourself!! :wink: As a beginning driver of a very well trained mini, I can only thank his previous owners for all the work they put into his training. I was lucky enough to take lessons from a great trainer , and learnt alot. I had read everything that I could get my hands on first, and plan to train my next mini myself, but I know that the steps are not easy.
> 1) find a good fitting harness-
> 2) find a sursingle and bitting rig
> 3) find -or make shafts that can take abuse while ground driving
> ...


 
A long with what every one else has said, (trainer being the biggest importants) Another peice of advice is to look on youtube. I'm sure you can find some videos with some tips to get you started.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

Raven12 said:


> start by learning yourself!! :wink: As a beginning driver of a very well trained mini, I can only thank his previous owners for all the work they put into his training. I was lucky enough to take lessons from a great trainer , and learnt alot. I had read everything that I could get my hands on first, and plan to train my next mini myself, but I know that the steps are not easy.
> 1) find a good fitting harness-
> 2) find a sursingle and bitting rig
> 3) find -or make shafts that can take abuse while ground driving
> ...


 hiya what i used was a small car tire a small length of chain with a quick release knot with some one with you the tire will make noise and your pony will get use to it.


----------

